# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Μπρόκολο σε καναρίνια.

## loukia

ο εκτροφέας που μου χάρισε ένα καναρίνι θηλυκό ράτσας malinois μου σύστησε για έξτρα διατροφή μπρόκολο.... σήμερα ρώτησα ένα petshop και μου είπε ότι είναι επιβλαβές για την υγεία του καναρινιού γιατί περιέχει ορμόνες και μπορεί να βρεις το καναρίνι τέζα... αληθεύει?

----------


## mariakappa

οχι δεν αληθευει.πως αλλιως θα σε πεισει να παρεις να τα τυποποιημενα προιοντα του? 
να κοβεις το μπροκολο σε κομματια, να το βαζεις σε νερο με ξυδι για κανενα τεταρτο, να το ξεπλενεις καλα, να το στεγνωνεις και να του το δινεις.
τα πουλια εχουν μεγαλη  αναγκη απο φρεσκιες τροφες.

----------


## loukia

ευχαριστω πολυ. να ρωτησω κατι αλλο. γιατι σε ξυδι?

----------


## mariakappa

βοηθαει να φυγουν υπολλειματα χωματος και ζουζουνια, λογω του ph  του εξουδετερωνει τα φυτοφαρμακα.καλο ειναι να το κανεις σε ολα τα λαχανικα-χορτα.και για σενα και για το πουλακι σου.

----------


## loukia

οκ... ευχαριστώ και πάλι...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα απαγορευονται! επιτρεπονται τα παστελια (στικς) οι πολυχρωμες αυγοτροφες - πολυβιταμινες, το ρουπσεν, τα πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια, οι χυμα τροφες! και  ειδικα αυτες που μεσα εχουν την σκονη τους και την πρωτεινη τους (σκουληκια). Λουκια φυσικα και αστειευομαι!! ειναι απλα τα πραγματα! υπαρχουν λιγοι σωστοι επαγγελματιες αλλα τους περισσοτερους τους ενδιαφερει μονο το ταμειο τους και το τι σκουπιδια θα πουλησουν, ενα υγειες πτηνο δεν τους φερνει λεφτα! ενα μη υγειες ολο και καποια αντιβιωση χωρις την στοιχιωδη γνωση θα προτεινουν να αγοραστει απο το καταστημα τους, η κατι απο ολα τα παραπανω..  διαβασε και αυτο Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων.

----------


## δημητρα

καλημερα λουκια, το μπροκολο ειναι απο τα πιο καλο λαχανικο εχει πολυ βιτ Α, να του βαζεις. απλα θα το πλενεις οπως σου ειπε η μαρια, θα το στεγνωνεις καλα, θα βαζεις μια σχετικα μικρη ποσοτητα απο το ανθος και απο τα φυλλα το πρωι και το βραδακι το πετας. και κοιτα  τι σου εγραψε ο δημητρης αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.

----------


## orion

θεός ο πετσοπάς... χαχαχα... δώσε άφοβα!!! και φάε και εσύ ωμό με λίγο μηλόξυδο και σουσάμι!!! φουλ ασβέστιο για τις γυναίκες

----------


## loukia

χαχα το σχόλιο πολύ καλό... ευχαριστώ ρε παιδιά για τις πληροφορίες.. όχι και τίποτα άλλο έχω και 8 καναρινάκια...μην τα πάρω και στο λαιμό μου κι όλας...

----------


## οδυσσέας

να ξαναπας σε αυτον τον πετσοπα...αλλα μονο για να σου πει καμια καινουργια ατακα και να την βαλεις εδω Παραμύθια πετ-σοπ-άδων.

----------


## loukia

δεν σκοπεύω να ξαναπάω ... κρίμα και έχει ένα τέλειο μεγάλο παπαγάλο και κάθε φορά που πάω τον χαζεύω... ήθελα να πάρω και κλουβάκια διαγωνισμού από εκεί αλλά........ τώρα για δεν πρόκειται.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Λουκία εάν έχεις κήπο η μπαλκόνι φύτεψε ένα δύο σε γλάστρα και τέλος . Εκτός από το άνθος καλό, εάν όχι καλύτερο, είναι το φύλλο του . Τουλάχιστον τον μισό χρόνο θα είσαι καλυμμένη μετά βουρ γλιστρίδα ...

----------


## mariakappa

γιαννη κατσε γιατι μπερδευτηκα.φυτευουμε μπροκολο και μας βγαινει γλυστριδα?

----------


## loukia

θα το έχω υπόψη μου...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Όχι Μαρία απλά το μπρόκολο είναι τυφλό φυτό χωρίς ιδιαίτερη φροντίδα . Δεν ανθίζει όμως συνέχεια έτσι πότε χρησιμοποιούμαι το τσουλούφι ,το άνθος και μετά ή ακόμα παράλληλα τα φύλλα. Μετά περνάει ο καιρός του και έρχεται το καλοκαιράκι με χρήση πλέον γλιστρίδας .  Το καλοκαίρι εάν βρεις μπρόκολο να χρησιμοποιήσεις είναι φουλ 
φυτοφάρμακα από χώρες του εξωτερικού . Τότε ,και αυτό λέω , φυτρώνει η καλή μας γλιστρίδα, πλούσια,παντού ,δωρεάν και πολύ καλή για τα πουλιά.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Απο ότι κατάλαβα παιδιά δεν το βραζουμε μόνο το αφήνουμε κανα τέταρτο πχ σε ένα μπολ με ξύδι; Επισεις μπορούμε να το στεγνοσουμε στο φούρνο μικρό κυμάτων για πιο γρήγορα; Η αναγκάστηκα μια μέρα σε καλοριφέρ; Το λέω για πιο Γρηγόρη κατανάλωση και γιατί το καλοριφέρ βγάζει μαυρίλα.

----------


## xristina37

Εγώ ραντίζω με ξύδι μετά το πλένω με νεράκι και το στεγνώνω - σκουπίζω σε χαρτί κουζίνας... και τρελλαίνεται για το μπρόκολο !!!

----------


## jk21

τιναξε καλα το μπροκολο στον αερα και αστο 5 λεπτα σε χαρτι κουζινας .ειναι οκ  .δινω και πιο υγρο και χωρις ποτε να βαλω ξυδι (αλλα φροντιζω παντοτε να το πλενω καλα )

----------


## birdy_num_num

Το κόλπο με το ξύδι δεν το ήξερα. Απλώς το πλένω πάρα πολύ καλά με άφθονο νερό και μετά το σκουπίζω με χαρτί κουζίνας και μετά το στεγνώνω/ταμπονάρω με δεύτερο χαρτί κουζίνας. Τα πουλιά τρελαίνονται! (ακόμα και η καναρινο-κοπελιά που πριν μερικές μέρες δεν ήξερε τί είναι και έτρωγε μόνο κόκκινη αυγοτροφή και σποράκια - μάλλον σε τέτοια ήταν συνηθισμένη). Όταν έχει μπρόκολο στα κλουβιά τα πουλιά αγνοούν όλες τις άλλες τροφές μαι το προτιμούν!

Είναι εντυπωσιακό ότι τρώνε μόνο τον ανθό και τα φύλα και αφήνουν τα κοτσάνια (που πολλοί άνθρωποι τα προτιμούν) άθικτα, ακόμα και αν είναι τρυφερά.

----------


## jk21

καθαρισε το εξωτερικο φλοιο με ενα μαχαιρακι και αν δοκιμασεις και θελεις ακομα να τους το δωσεις ,το κανεις ... αλλα θα το φας εσυ ! με αλατακι ειναι σπεσιαλ μεζες .. και λιγο ουζακι με παγο !

----------


## cowboysxaris

Σας ευχαριστω όλους!! Μιτσο ένα ντζονι και Θεσσαλονίκη, εγω βάζω το μπροκολο και το αλάτι :-)

----------


## jk21

δεν μου αρεσουν τα κατσαριδοουισκι ... ειμαι του γλυκου  ... αλλα η Σαλονικη παντα μου αρεσε !

drambuiebottle.jpg

----------


## birdy_num_num

> καθαρισε το εξωτερικο φλοιο με ενα μαχαιρακι και αν δοκιμασεις και θελεις ακομα να τους το δωσεις ,το κανεις ... αλλα θα το φας εσυ ! με αλατακι ειναι σπεσιαλ μεζες .. και λιγο ουζακι με παγο !


Σωστός!  :Youpi:

----------


## cowboysxaris

Οτι επιθυμεις εσυ..:-)

----------


## BugsBunny

Πήρα και εγώ σήμερα μπρόκολο να βάλω στο ζευγάρι μου.
Διάβασα που λέτε να το βάλω σε νερό και ξύδι...από την βρύση ή χλιαρό κτλ;
Δλδ νερό και ξύδι...πόσο;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Έχε πάντα ένα ψεκαστηράκι με νερό στο οποίο θα έχεις προσθέσει 3-4 κουταλιές ξύδι !! Ράντισε το καλά, άστο να στεγνώσει και δώσε το στα πουλιά !! *

----------


## BugsBunny

Δλδ να μην το βάλω σε ένα λεκανάκι με νερό από την βρύση με 3-4 κουταλιές ξύδι;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το ίδιο πράμα είναι !! Απλά με το ψεκαστηράκι ξεμπερδεύεις πιο γρήγορα !!*

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Δλδ να μην το βάλω σε ένα λεκανάκι με νερό από την βρύση με 3-4 κουταλιές ξύδι;


αυτο πιστευω ειναι το καλυτερο. θα ξεπλυθουν και τα χωματα, σκονες και θα γινει ποιο ''τραγανο''.

----------


## BugsBunny

> αυτο πιστευω ειναι το καλυτερο. θα ξεπλυθουν και τα χωματα, σκονες και θα γινει ποιο ''τραγανο''.


Για 15' είναι καλά. . ;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Για 15' είναι καλά. . ;


10-15 λεπτα ειναι μια χαρα!  :winky:

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ερώτηση, γιατί πρέπει μέσα σε 24 ώρες να πετάξω το μπροκολο που έχω βάλει και ότι έφαγε έφαγε και να βάλω νέο, αφού ειναι αβραστω..

----------


## birdy_num_num

Χάρη, δεν ξέρω αν το άβραστο μπρόκολο χαλάει μέσα σε μια μέρα, σίγουρα όμως μαρένεται. Παρατήρησα ότι όταν μαραθεί δεν το συμπαθούν τόσο πολύ. Για παράδειγμα, μου έχει τύχει πρόσφατα να έχουν αφάγωτο μπρόκολο και να αδιαφορούν, αλλά μόλις τους βάλω φρέσκο (δηλ. φρεσκοκομένο από το ψυγείο!) να τρελαίνονται.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Δηλαδή προτιμότερο ειναι ψυγείο και κάθε μέρα απο λίγο; Και πόσες μέρες αντέχει στο ψυγείο;

----------


## jk21

και μια βδομαδα εντος ψυγειου ,αν δεν εχει πολυ υγρασια ειναι μια χαρα .οταν χαλαει ,σαπιζει απο πανω .μην μπερδεψεις το σαπιζει με το κιτρινιζει ... στο μπροκολο το κιτρινισμα ειναι οτι το ανθος του (γιατι ανθος ειναι αυτο που δινουμε και τρωνε ) παιρνει το πιο ωριμο χρωμα του ... μαλλον αυξανει και η λουτεινη που εχει

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ευχαριστω λοιπόν!!!

----------


## cowboysxaris

Μου έφυγε ένα άγχος, ετρεχα πρωί πρωί να το βγάλω για να μην φαν επειδή είχε πέραση 24ωρο Κ μην χαλασε και το φαν :-s

----------


## jk21

αν το βαλεις στο κλουβι στεγνο (εχει σημασια αυτο !!! ) την επομενη μερα ,απλα ειναι μαραμενο και με πολλες λιγοτερες θρεπτικες ουσιες .σαφως πρεπει να αλλαζει ,απλα μπορει να γινει και πρωι που θα ξυπνησεις και οχι απο βραδυς .δεν μενει ομως ειδικα καλοκαιρι ,δευτερη μερα στο κλουβι !

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ευχαριστω για μια ακόμη φορά!!

----------


## BugsBunny

Τους έβαλα και εγώ...και δεν έμεινε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## cowboysxaris

Που και που παρατηρώ κάποιες σταγόνες νερού πάνω στα λαχανικά που βάζω.. Δλδ δεν προλαβαίνουν να στεγνοσουν 100% , ειναι τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα;;;

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω .εγω τουλαχιστον δεν τα κανω πληρη αποστραγγιση .αν το νερο ειναι καθαρο ,να ξερεις οτι στο εσωτερικο τους εχουν πολυ περισσοτερο απο αυτο .συνηθως εξατμιζεται μετα απο λιγο

----------


## cowboysxaris

Ωραία! Γιατι Δημήτρη δεν προλαβαίνω ναι τα στεγνωσω 100% η φρέσκα θα ειναι η στεγνά.. Η στο τέλος πρέπει μα κάτσω να τα σκουπίζω ένα ένα με χαρτη..

----------


## jk21

θα τα πλενεις ,θα τα τιναζεις να στραγγισουν τα πολλα και θα τα αφηνεις για λιγο πανω σε χαρτι κουζινας  .μετα ειναι οκ

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*               θα τα πλενεις ,θα τα τιναζεις να στραγγισουν τα πολλα και θα τα αφηνεις για λιγο πανω σε χαρτι κουζινας  .μετα ειναι οκ


 Εγω ετσι τα κανω ολα ανεκαθεν,και χορταρικα και λαχανικα ....προσοχη οχι υπεβολη ομως

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα εχθες για πρωτη φορα τους εδωσα μπροκολο και εχετε απολυτο δικιο εγινε χαμος !!! Ακομα και τα μικρα που δεν ηξεραν τι ειναι ουτε πως τρωγετε ( στην αρχη το ειχαν για στηριγμα....) εκαναν προσπαθειες να φανε . Να ρωτησω κατι ( διαβασα οτι καλο ειναι να δινουμε εναλλαξ φρουτα και λαχανικα...) μπορουμε να δινουμε σερι 3-4 μερες μπροκολο η' καλυτερα οχι ? Εξαλλου ειμαι και σε αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο....

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να δίνεις μπρόκολο- κενό-φρούτο-κενό- μπρόκολο...κλπ.
θα έχεις  πάντα μια μέρα (κενό) χωρίς να δίνεις τίποτα στο πρόγραμμα σου.

----------


## alex1974

> Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να δίνεις μπρόκολο- κενό-φρούτο-κενό- μπρόκολο...κλπ.
> θα έχεις  πάντα μια μέρα (κενό) χωρίς να δίνεις τίποτα στο πρόγραμμα σου.


Ωραια αλλα γιατι να υπαρχει κενο ενδιαμεσα , για να μην καλομαθαινουν η' για να μην επιβαρυνεται ο "οργανισμος" τους ?

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι η διάρροια, και ο άλλος είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται καθημερινά φρούτα-λαχανικά.  :Happy0062:

----------


## alex1974

Οκ ευχαριστω Κωστα

----------


## jk21

Διαφωνω  ως προς τα χορταρικα (και το αν προκαλουν διαρροια ) και στο ποστ 3 εδω *Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*


ειναι σαφεις οι λογοι !

συμφωνω στην μη αναγκη συχνης χρησης φρουτων ,γιατι χαλανε ευκολα και μετα πραγματι μπορει να προκληθει διαρροια ,οχι λογω του νερου που εχουν αλλα των βακτηριων που αναπτυσσονται ταχυστα ,οταν μενουν αρκετες ωρες στο κλουβι (ειδικα το καλοκαιρι ) 

θα σου προτεινα απλα να εναλλασεις το μπροκολο και με αλλες προτασεις που θα δεις στο συνδεσμο πιο πανω .Παντως ειναι απο τα καλυτερα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Και εγώ παιδιά δεν περνάει μέρα να μην δίνω χορταρικά !!! Πολλές φορές δίνω μαζί με χορταρικό και μήλο. Οτι βρίσκω καθημερινά από την φύση τους δίνω και στα καναρίνια και στης Καρδερίνες αλλά και στους παπαγάλους !! 

Θέμα έχω με τους Παπαγάλους μου, που τρώνε μόνο Μπρόκολο. Κανένα άλλο χορταρικό (τους βάζω καθημερινά και την επόμενη τα πετάω χωρίς να έχουν ακουμπήσει......μάλλον το ακουμπάνε πετώντας το κάτω  ) πλην Μπρόκολο !! Μου αρκεί όμως μιας και.... τρώνε το καλύτερο λαχανικό ευτυχώς !!

*

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Εγώ πάντως  τα "φοβάμαι" τα πολλά λαχανικά στα πουλιά, 3 φορές την εβδομάδα είναι καλά......  γνώμη μου.

----------


## alex1974

Ο πολεμος του....μπροκολου !!!!!
Το πριν και το......μετα !!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Αλέξανδρε μπορείς να δίνεις μπρόκολο- κενό-φρούτο-κενό- μπρόκολο...κλπ.
> θα έχεις  πάντα μια μέρα (κενό) χωρίς να δίνεις τίποτα στο πρόγραμμα σου.


η διαρροια καραδοκει με τις αποτομες αλλαγες στο διατροφικο προγραμμα.......

ετσι και διατηρεις μια σταθερη διατροφη χωρις αποτομες αλλαγες καμια διαρροια δεν παθαινουν.

----------


## alex1974

Τελικα η μια μέρα "κενό" πρέπει να ειναι όλο το θεμα !!
το μπροκπλο το ξεσκιζουν , με το μήλο γίνεται και εκει πόλεμος , την μπανάνα δεν θέλουν δυστυχώς !
Τώρα θα τους ξεκινήσω και αλλα λαχανικά ( το ραδικι και τους ζωχους μια χαρα τους τρώνε....)

----------


## MAKISV

Και εγω παντως που τους βαζω την συνταγη με τα λαχανικα 3 φορες την εβδομαδα το ενα ζευγαρι δεν τα ακουμπαει καθολου, ενω σκετο καροτο και σκετο μπροκολο το τσακιζουν.

----------

